

Happy Hour Virus: A Computer Virus for Leaving Work Early - peterkchen
http://happyhourvirus.com

======
paulorlando
I wish I had this back when I had a job that I wanted to leave early.

------
wnevets
thats a fun idea.

Does anyone know if can you disable the exit full screen popup in chrome?

~~~
peterkchen
unfortunately, I don't believe it can be disabled. however, it does fade away
after a few seconds.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17718400/how-to-
disable-o...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17718400/how-to-disable-or-
hide-the-popup-exit-fullscreenf11-in-chrome)

~~~
wnevets
oh ok. Thanks

------
vezzy-fnord
It's quite amusing, even though it probably won't fool anybody if you work
among technically competent people.

This is a repost from 2 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6742565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6742565)

